# upload



## comiso90 (Sep 4, 2008)

new


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)

Or in that way,


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey.... i like that better... thanks wurger!

.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG! I can't believe I'm a member of this forum. Thats just not right. I'm calling the ACLU!!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2008)

Quite subtile, Comiso


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2008)

Njaco said:


> OMG! I can't believe I'm a member of this forum.



You can believe me, I'm too........


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 5, 2008)

That is sooo cute...i think that he likess it


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

Man...thats just wierd! but I'm still laughing..


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2008)

That's warped, but funny as hell.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 6, 2008)

What I'm more worried about is who took the picture in the first place...


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah who takes a picture like that?


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 6, 2008)

what wrong with taking a photo of a soldier enjoying his pipe?


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 7, 2008)

Njaco said:


> OMG! I can't believe I'm a member of this forum. Thats just not right. I'm calling the ACLU!!


what your gonna whine like a evangelist neo con that its unnatural


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## comiso90 (Sep 7, 2008)

No Germans were harmed while taking the photo..

.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 7, 2008)

HAHAHHA


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wait shouldnt the title of this thread be download...


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 7, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Wait shouldnt the title of this thread be download...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Now I can see you're nuts....


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 14, 2008)

.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2008)

Who's that person?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2008)

Ann Widdecombe - British Conservative MP

Why?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2008)

Just of curiosity.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2008)

I was actually saying that to comiso wondering why she is his new sig.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 14, 2008)

I got tired at looking at a guy taking a dump..

I just wanted something new and I was impressed by her photo


----------



## JugBR (Sep 14, 2008)

i liked that anti-facist banner.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 25, 2008)

TEST


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2008)

It is much better than your current one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with Wurger, and that's a great shot of the muzzle-flash on that gunship


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 26, 2008)

It wount load though.. I keep getting an error message that says "File too Large"

Clearly, the file is not too large..

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2008)

Done... I think you got incorrect way to set it or you didn't click at the correct button.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice one Comiso, certainly I prefer this one to the old one (though not the Hitler one )


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## comiso90 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks the previous ones were to unpleasant to look at. They had to go.


----------

